# Feeding only once a day



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

You can have dogs at a healthy weight and still feed twice a day. My Fergus eats so fast, I would be concerned about bloat if he sucked up his entire day's food in one sitting.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Celeigh, that's exactly what I'm worried about. I still feed Charlie 3X a day and he weighs about 62 lbs. If I would feed him everything at one time he would have it gone in 30 seconds.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

we feed Jazz twice a day. I also heard that it helps reduce the chances of bloat (by eating twice a day in theory they're never THAT hungry, but Jazz inhales his food no matter what). It was also helpful with my previous dog when I had to give him his medicine twice a day. I put the pill bottle with his food and never forgot.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

In the summer I feed once a day and in the winter I feed twice. Sometimes in the heat they don't feel like eating. I don't have really big eaters so bloat is not a concern. This excluding puppies of course.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

food never stay in the dish for 30 min.Ha-ha.Not in my house.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine have always eaten once daily, in the evening. They all get varying amounts based on their needs, and none of them are picky eaters. Since Bandit is always outside, she does get fed twice daily in the winter ( once daily in summer) and her portions are increased since she burns more energy keeping warm.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

With all the medicine my Beau is on, I feed him twice a day. So the others get fed twice a day. And my vet told me it helps keep his metobolism up. They dont eat any more food than they would if they ate once, I just split it up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I've always feed mine twice a day, the last feeding is at about 5 pm.
They get 3 cups a day slit in two.


----------

